# ...e i figli...?



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2006)

...non vorrei sembrare quel personaggio di beghina del cartone animato dei Simpson che ..qualunque cosa accada...urla:"Nessuno pensa ai bambini!?"
...Ma c'è qualcuno che quando inizia un tradimento ..ripeto INIZIA perché quando poi si è coinvolti non si è più lucidi e si mettono sempre egoisticamente al primo posto i propri sentimenti e emozioni...c'è qualcuno che pensa che quel che sta facendo lo sta facendo CONTRO i figli? 
Ovvio che si immagina sempre di non essere scoperti..che si tratterà di una cosa circoscritta nel tempo e nello spazio ..che si sarà in grado di controllare la situazione ..che se si dovesse evolvere in modo più coinvolgente si troncherà prima di arrivare a un punto di rottura ...che la famiglia è al primo posto e va tutelata...al limite che succede a tanti una separazione può succedere e si sopravvive ...ecc
MA qualcuno pensa che ..anche se si fosse realmente in grado di controllare tutte queste cose  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...quella relazione non ha nulla a che fare con i figli?
Lo vadano a chiedere agli adulti che hanno vissuto da bambini o adoluscenti l'esperienza di essere venuti a conoscenza del tradimento di uno dei genitori (anche se non si è arrivati alla separazione) ...se è stato percepito come una cosa che non li riguardava...


----------



## Old MARZIA (16 Ottobre 2006)

*Quanto hai ragione mia cara!!!*

Anche io mi sono sempre chiesta...e i figli?
Ma pare che chi tradisce non se ne cura poi molto di quello che pensano,di quello che soffrono, di quello che vedono...il mio "caro" maritino quando ha cominciato a tradirmi ero incinta di 3 mesi e con una bimba di appena 1 anno e mezzo....gli chiedevo di stare con sua figlia, di passare del tempo con lei..e lui che faceva?si preparava, si improfumava e usciva con l'amante..Pensi che quando l'ha messa incinta si sia preoccupato del fatto che prima o poi i suoi figli sapranno di avere un fratellastro?NO
Pensi che il bimbo che avevo in grembo, quando sapra' che mentre la sua mamma era incinta di lui veniva tradita in maniera spudorata da suo padre la prendera' bene?
Pensi che quando il piccolino sapra' che quando e' nato c'era solo la sua mamma e il papa' e' arrivato tardi perche' stava con l'amante..o quando sapra' che suo padre non si e' degnato di fargli nemmeno una foto ma all'altro figlio si sara' felice?NO
Non so che pensare..ma ti garantisco che non sai quate occasioni mi sonoarrivate per poter tradire mio marito...ma la prima cosa che mi e' sempre venuta in mente e' stato il viso di mia figlia...non riuscirei a tornare a casa e guardarla negli occhi..se non ho tradito e' stato solo il rispetto che ho per mia figlia e ora anche per mio figlio...
Alla Festa del papa' se ne andato con quella anziche' portare la sua "amata" figlia al parco...gia'.
Da quando e' fuori casa non ha dato un euro per i suoi figli...per quell'altro si 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   asseggino nuovo di zecca,vestitini,latte,pannolini.....e io che ne ho due di figli? NIENTE sono dovuta andare a lavorare..
Scusa lo sfogo ma sono inca...ta nera!
Marzia


----------



## Old Lilith (16 Ottobre 2006)

*...no..non si pensa*

..no non si pensa ai figli..si spensa solo a soddisfare il proprio edonismo
a cercare il "benessere" anche se passeggero...
i figli poi pagano le "sconnessioni" dei genitori, di qualunque tipo siano...
è molto triste...mi viene una pena nel cuore se penso al mio cucciolo che adora un papà che preferisce altro invece che stare con lui....
vi capisco benissimo P/R e Marzia, ma come dice mia madre (da buona mamma napoletana doc): è figlie sò da mamma....che è l'unica cosa certa che hanno

ciao 
lilith


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2006)

*..anche le mamme tradiscono..*

...intendevo proprio che tradire è andare contro i figli indipendentemente che ne vengano a conoscenza ..perché vengono traditi anche loro (ingannati ..ti lascio dalla nonna perché devo lavorare e ..andare dall'amante!)e perché si va contro l'idea di coppia e di stabilità e di assunzione di responsabilità che dovrebbe accompagnare la decisione di concepire un figlio...(ma magari sono stati concepiti ..così ..succede..)
..se poi nella relazione non si prendono precauzioni adeguate per evitare gravidanze ...è inevitabile poi sentirsi in trappola ..in colpa ..disperati ..e magari reagire rimuovendo e negando la situazione precedente..

x Marzia..
Tuo marito pagherà con sensi di colpa atroci queste cose ..irrimediabili...ma se volesse provare a rimediare ..dai una possibilità ..ai tuoi figli..
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Old caterina (23 Ottobre 2006)

*per marzia*

sono figlia di genitori divorziati (per i continui tradimenti di mio padre che poi glieli confessava pure a mia madre), mio padre si risposo' e abbe altri figli...e sono stata tradita anch'io da mio marito. nessuno piu di me puo' capire cosa si prova, come figlia e come moglie tradita.
Se davvero ami i tuoi figli...dovrai proteggerli da tutto questo...non demolendo la figura paterna ai loro occhi. non è necessario che loro sappiano...potrebbero anche accusarti di non essere stata capace di trovare loro un padre migliore. lascia che siano i tuoi figli a trarre le conclusioni quando avranno la maturità per farlo. E' dura...lo so. Ma se lui non pensa ai tuoi figli...e se i figli sono della madre...devi essere tu a pensare a loro...proteggendoli dalla desolazione per l'assenza di una figura genitoriale importante per la loro stabilità emotiva. se cosi non sarà..la cercheanno in eterno...elimosinando amore.


----------



## Bruja (24 Ottobre 2006)

*P/R*

E' un argomento talmente importante che in un post mi sembrerebbe comunque di ridurlo............. di una cosa sono consapevole, dolorosamente consapevole: prima si tradisce infischiandosene dei figli e della morale porchè si deve essere tutti edonisti e aperti.......... poi in nome dei figli si trascinano situazioni che, alla fine, sono di comodo soprattutto per la coppia senza forza d'animo, in nome di un ipotetico bene superiore dei figli!!!
Io ho avuto molte amicizie figli/e di genitori che si tradivano......... non vedevano l'ora che uno se ne andasse per ritrovare la pace e la serenità!!!
Capisco tutto ma gli errori a monte non si aggiustano con pseudo errori a valle.  Si risana dove c'è volontà e buona intenzione, non dove il "pretesto" sono i figli.  Loro sono esseri umani che meritano rispetto non il "bostik" di due persone che sono già altrove nel loro vivere......

Comunque la domanda era ben precisa.....................la risposta pure: NO non gliene può importare di meno nel momento del tradimento, anzi la sola paura che hanno è di non essere beccati dal/la coniuge, i figli tanto non sanno e non devono sapere nulla (che valore contrattuale hanno?.....). 
Questo la racconta lunga sullo stato d'animo di chi affronta un tradimento.
Bruja


----------



## Old MARZIA (25 Ottobre 2006)

*Sono allibita*

ma com'e' possibile che un "essere" dopo aver tradito fregandosene dei figli, continui ad ignorarli anche adesso?
Mi chiede di vedere i bambini....ma se ne frega di dar loro un contributo x vivere in maniera decorosa...ha raggiunto il limite sabato scorso.
Mio figlio di 1 anno e' stato male..io ero al lavoro e sono corsa a casa x portarlo al pronto soccorso...ho chiamato lui appena tornata a casa per ben 20 volte e lui non mi ha risposto:sapeva benissimo che il bimbo gia' stava male e non si e' degnato di fare una telafonata...
Ora io mi chiedo, ma e' giusto che lui voglia vedere i bambini minando un equilibrio che loro si sono ormai creati?
Mia figlia di 3 anni non chiede mai del padre...spesso dice "mammma ma ora tu sei felice!!non piangi piu'!!io mi ricordo quando piangevi e chiudevi la porta..papa' ti ha dato gli schiaffi..ma non possiamo trovarci un papa' piu' buono?"
Il piccolo nemmeno sa com'e' fatto il padre dato che quando stava ancora a casa l'avra' preso in braccio si e no 3 volte....
Datemi un consiglio...io ho chiesto l'affido esclusivo dei bambini e prevedo che lui continuera' a non dare un centesimo x loro (il 9 settembre il piccolo ha fatto un anno...nemmeno un pensiero x lui).
Aspetto di avere un qualche consiglio da voi..
Grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2006)

*sono allibita anch'io*

Per me i figli sono una cosa talmente importante ...
Ma credo che per gli uomini sia diverso ..donne di molta esperienza mi hanno detto "se un uomo ha perso la testa per una donna se la prende anche con i figli di un altro..se non l'ama più se ne frega anche dei suoi.."
Non ho esperienza giuridica..ma credo che non ti convenga proibirgli di vedere i figli..e che l'intervento della legge è urgente..
Ti sono vicina


----------



## Mary (25 Ottobre 2006)

*teniamo fuori i figli... anche dai nostri sensi di colpa!*

Per prima cosa mi scuso se da nuova quale sono (vi leggo da un pò ma non ho mai postato) esordisco proprio in un argomento così delicato.
E perdonate anche se non sono pienamente d'accordo con voi.
Mi spiego: è innegabile che per qualsiasi genitore cosciente di sè e del suo ruolo i figli siano (e debbano essere!) una priorità assoluta. Il loro bene, la loro crescita il più possibile solida e serena, il rispetto per loro prima di tutto, anche di noi stessi.
Ma è proprio questo che non dovremmo mai dimenticare: noi stessi. Quello che siamo, con le nostre virtù e le nostre debolezze, i nostri meriti e i nostri sbagli, e la nostra ricerca di una consapevolezza del sè e di una realizzazione senza le quali difficilmente saremmo in grado di offrire pilastri solidi ai nostri figli o a chichessia. Noi come individui quindi. E poi c'è la coppia, anch'essa con le sue dinamiche, la sua ricerca, le sue mancanze e il suo impegno.
Ecco perchè ritengo che anche il tradimento - ahimè - rientri e debba rientrare in queste dinamiche. Si tratta di un problema grave, questo è innegabile, ma purtroppo la vita non è una pubblicità del Mulino Bianco, ci sono anche gli incidenti di percorso, i problemi, gli errori.. Nel caso del tradimento, si tratta di un problema grave che riguarda l'individuo e la coppia, e come tale va affrontato. I figli ne vanno assolutamente tenuti fuori, in tutti i sensi.
Scontato poi è dire che ogni caso è a sè, e che non esiste un "tradimento" facilmente liquidabile in una definizione di qualche rigo, ma che ogni situazione andrebbe analizzata in tutte le sue sfaccettature, tirando le coclusioni che ne conseguono.
Indubbiamente c'è chi tradisce per menefreghismo e leggerezza, infischiandose di tutto il resto, ma si può tradire anche per disperazione, per insoddisfazione, per gravi mancanze che stanno a monte.. O perchè è inevitabile (e qui non mi dilungo per non andare O.T., ma se fosse necessario ai fini della discussione sono disposta a spiegare che cosa intendo).
Tutto questo per ribadire che ogni caso è a sè.
Nel racconto di Marzia ad esempio - lei mi perdonerà se rimesto nella sua situazione così dolorosa - è innegabile che questo padre tenga nei confronti dei figli un comportamento ai limiti dell'abominevole, fatto di puro menefreghismo, ma siamo sicuri che ciò sia imputabile al tradimento?
Io ho il triste sentore che per un padre di tale fatta ogni pretesto sarebbe buono per fregarsene dei propri figli, che fosse anche la briscola al bar o la partita di pallone..


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Ottobre 2006)

Mary ha detto:
			
		

> Per prima cosa mi scuso se da nuova quale sono (vi leggo da un pò ma non ho mai postato) esordisco proprio in un argomento così delicato.
> E perdonate anche se non sono pienamente d'accordo con voi.
> Mi spiego: è innegabile che per qualsiasi genitore cosciente di sè e del suo ruolo i figli siano (e debbano essere!) una priorità assoluta. Il loro bene, la loro crescita il più possibile solida e serena, il rispetto per loro prima di tutto, anche di noi stessi...


Ciao Mary, ... per quale ragione ti fai casini sull'essere nuova o meno ? Io sono tentato continuamente a cambiare nick, ... proprio per poter dire quello che voglio senza la rottura di quello che ho detto prima.

Ed adesso ne dico una che mi piacerebbe dire con un nick nuovo e fresco:

Per me i genitori che si piegano sui figli come dici e che li considerano una priorità, si stanno scordando che loro stessi tra qualche decennio saranno polvere e non esisteranno più sulla terra.

C'è chi per i figli si sacrifica, .... chi non lo fa, .... chi ha dei dubbi sulla paternità, ... e molte altre maglie. 

Il punto è che non sarai mai un buon genitore se possiedi una di queste prime 3 alternative.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Ottobre 2006)

*la questione è un'altra*

La questione non è se una volta avuti figli si debba rinunciare a essere persone ..ci mancherebbe e che razza di genitori si sarebbe!!?
La domanda è se qualcuno PRIMA di tradire percepisce che nel tradimento i figli c'entrano e che è anche un tradimento nei loro confronti..
Ovvio non parlo di situazioni limite (che sono veramente rare)..
Io lo pensavo ..e lo penso ..anche se ho fatto di tutto per salvare l'immagine del padre per i miei figli...
..anche se sono un po' delusa che non siano un tantinello risentiti per quello che mi ha fatto...ma meglio così ..loro hanno bisogno di due genitori..ma questo non c'entra con la questione posta...
Del resto POI i figli li tirano fuori tutti DOPO per non assumersi responsabilità o per giustificare di non essersele assunte ..soprattutto con l'amante...


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Ottobre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> ....La domanda è se qualcuno PRIMA di tradire percepisce che nel tradimento i figli c'entrano e che è anche un tradimento nei loro confronti..


La risposta è semplice: NO, ... non sono mai messi in essere i figli, ... scordi le loro giustificazioni, ... o almeno, quelle che danno per motivare un'azione simile.

Nessuno dice niente (o si dice troppo), ... basterebbe solo rendere partecipi il proprio coniuge di questa scelta, e non che l'altro/a non possa avere le medesime alternative.

Voglio dire questo: che ci siano pure le corna, ... ma non che uno faccia il "paperino" della situazione. Se me lo avesse detto prima la mia ex, in tempo di digerire ... e potevo scegliere anch'io con chi saltare la notte.


----------



## Old caterina (25 Ottobre 2006)

*genitore o procreatore?*

a mio avviso i figli non hanno nulla a che fare con il tradimento, nel momento in cui detto tradimento si consuma. Il rapporto tra genitore e figlio è a prescindere dal rapporto con la moglie/marito che si sta tradendo. Si sta tradendo l'amore la fiducia la stima e il rispetto de coniuge. I figli e le loro aspettative vengono messe in discussione  nel momento in cui il tradimento produce altri effetti...lo sconquasso familiare;  cio' si verifica solo nel momento in cui detto tradimento viene alla luce. Questa possibilità non è proprio presa in considerazione dal traditore(che pensa di farla franca)...altrimenti sarebbero eventi eccezionali, o non la quasi normalità dei rapporti di coppia. Non a caso statisticamente i tradimenti si "risolvono" con il rientro del traditore e la fine dell'avventura extra-coniugale, perchè è in quel momento che il traditore mette a confronto il "valore" della  sua evventura con il benessere dei figli. Ma se invece per una gonnella si lascia moglie e figli...il discorso cambia!!! Quello non è neppure un genitore...è un semplice "procreatore"!!!!


----------



## Old MARZIA (25 Ottobre 2006)

*Mary*

probabilmente hai ragione tu...forse il tradimento non c'entra in questo caso.
D'altronde non posso nemmeno paragonare la situazione attuale ad una precedente visto che i bambini sono talmente piccoli...e  poi in 4 anni di matrimonio!!
Ti dico solo una cosa...questa persona prima di tradirmi era diversa, sembrava piena di valori e tanto desideroso di diventare padre!
Ora che e' padre dei miei due bimbi + padre dell'altro nato durante il tradimento...sto capendo di che pasta e' realmente fatto...E' un attore da Oscar, ha fregato tutto e tutti con i suoi modi da "conte"...ma ora che il danno l'ha fatto,perche' non prendersi le responsabilita' nei confronti di chi non c'entra niente e dovra' pagare quando sara' grande gli errori fatti da un padre senza midollo?
I miei figli non l'hanno mica chiesto di avere un fratellastro che attualmente (non ha neanche 1 anno) vive in una casa con sua madre e altre 7 donne che lavorano al night e che oggi o domani potra' farsi vivo accampando chissa' quali pretese verso di loro?


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Ottobre 2006)

Ma come non c'entrano i figli !?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un danno simile mette in discussione tutta la vita di entrambi i protagonisti, ...inclusi i suoceri e parenti.

Un tradimento è simile ad un cancro maligno: distrugge tutto in un tempo record.

I figli, entrano eccome nel circuito.


----------



## Old caterina (25 Ottobre 2006)

*marzia*

I miei figli non l'hanno mica chiesto di avere un fratellastro che attualmente (non ha neanche 1 anno) vive in una casa con sua madre e altre 7 donne che lavorano al night e che oggi o domani potra' farsi vivo accampando chissa' quali pretese verso di loro?[/quote]

Il fratellastro dei tuoi figli, non potrà mai pretendere nulla dai tuoi figli né moralmente né giuridicamente, hanno solo pari diritti nei confronti del padre. Lui non ha colpa di nulla!!!Secondo me non dovresti neppure considerare la sua presenza come prova dell?essere un cattivo padre, ma lo devi fare solo ed esclusivamente da come lui si comporta con i tuoi figli?ed hai perfettamente ragione a considerarlo uno ?disgraziato?!!! ma quel bambino?tienilo fuori dal tuo disprezzo?lui condivide la sua sventura con i tuoi figli?li accomuna un padre indegno!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Ottobre 2006)

MARZIA ha detto:
			
		

> ...I miei figli non l'hanno mica chiesto di avere un fratellastro che attualmente (non ha neanche 1 anno) vive in una casa con sua madre e altre 7 donne che lavorano al night e che oggi o domani potra' farsi vivo accampando chissa' quali pretese verso di loro?


Ciao MARZIA,

Nemmeno io ho chiesto di avere una madre che lavorava in un Night Club, .... e che m'infilava in vari collegi e un po' a casa sua . Un suo cliente "fedele" me lo ha fatto passare come mio padre naturale. Età: 5 anni.

Cosa vuol dire quello che dici ? I danni si fanno comunque, grandi o piccoli, ... per i bambini sono enormi e non fanno alcuna distinzione dal vostro metro.


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2006)

*Marzia*

Ti sono state scritte molte cose giuste.
Il tradimento lo si fa verso il coniuge, i figli sono avulsi da queste dinamiche, salvo poi essere comunque destinatari inconsapevoli del problemi che il tradimento comporta.
Il figlio avuto extra matrimonio, è un povero bimbo che non ha colpe, ma verso di lui non avete alcun motivo di attenzione.
Il problema è che quest'uomo ha l'indole del menefreghista, del fannullone morale che si appoggia agli altri anche per compiti che lo riguarderebbero in prima persona. E' un irrespondabile che pensa solo al suo tornaconto ed alla sua soddisfazione.
Quindi inutile darsi troppa pena e masticar veleno, lui è così e così si comporta, per agire in modo diverso, dovrebbe essere lui DIVERSO!  
Quanto al tradimento fatto per disagio, disperazione, ed afflizioni varie, sì è vero può accadere che non si tradisca perchè si è impenitenti dongiovanni o scriteriati a caccia di avventure, ma prima del tradimento perchè non si pensa mai al passo antecedente? Al dialogo, al comunicare che c'è qualcosa che non va etc. etc....  Anche nel caso in cui non ci fosse ascolto dall'altra parte, ci sarebbe sempre, per questi casi tanto penosi, la possibilità di uscire da un rapporto di coppia che sopravvive se supportato da un triangolo.........
Bruja


----------



## Old MARZIA (25 Ottobre 2006)

*SIA CHIARO*

che no ce l'ho con quel bambino!!
Mi immagino solo cosa potrebbe accadere qualora lui un giorno piombasse nella vita dei miei figli...cavoli mi sembra normale che una madre possa pensare a non far soffrire ulteriormente i propri figli o sbaglio?
Lo so che non c'entra e che purtroppo anche lui paghera' gli sbagli di suo padre come pagheranno anche i miei figli!!
Ma permettetemi una crudezza...io non sarei per nulla contenta di scoprire di avere un fratellastro..per di piu' concepito x errore e quando magari ero anche io ancora nella pancia della mia mamma...
Saro' accecata dalla rabbia per una vita che mi hanno distrutto forse e' per questo che parlo cosi'...ma e' facile parlare senza stare sommersi nella m...a come mi sento io adesso...


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2006)

*marzia*

Sono sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda, checcè se ne dica, ritrovarsi un fratellastro magari in una fase delicata della vita è sempre un piccolo trauma. Lo direbbe qualunque psicologo!
E siamo tutti d'accordo che il bimbo non c'entra, infatti non per nulla ho detto che quest'uomo è un menefreghista irresponsabile con buona pace delle ipotetiche attenuanti che gli si possano riconoscere. 
Io gliene ricosco una già da ora, è immaturo e chi è immaturo dà i frutti che puoò offrire........... acerbi ed aspri!
Cerca solo di ritrovare quel minimo di serenità che ti permetta di non passare ai bimbi i tuoi malesseri. E' difficile, lo immagino, ma devi sforzarti,  per loro, solo per loro che hanno priorità su tutto.
Un abbraccio
Bruja

p.s. - Tanto per dirne una, viste le sue frequentazioni e visto che non era un uomo libero, evitare che l'altra "signora" restasse incinta no eh!!!????
Confermo immaturo e irresponsabile!!!!!


----------



## caterin (25 Ottobre 2006)

*fratellastri*

ho saputo di avere fratellastri quando avevo 6 anni, ma non era questo il motivo per il quale soffrivo.io soffrivo perchè non avevo un padre...e mi sentivo diversa dagli altri bambini i cui padri andavano fuori scuola a riprendere i propri figli...forse sono io ad essere "patologica" da allora?


----------



## Mary (26 Ottobre 2006)

Avete detto molte cose che condivido appieno, anche se forse rispetto a voi sono partita da un punto di vista differente (ma nemmeno tanto).
Io sostanzialmente credo che tutto dipenda da come le cose le si fanno. E questo, a sua volta, dipende ovviamente da che tipo di persone si è, dal proprio grado di consapevolezza e di responsabilità, nei confronti di sè stessi, del proprio compagno/a e - non certo da ultimo - dei propri figli.
Troppe volte vediamo o sentiamo di coppie e famiglie disastrate, dove non c'è dialogo, comprensione, rispetto, voglia d'impegnarsi in un cammino comune. Ecco, io credo che in questi casi il tradimento sia veramente l'ultimo dei problemi, perchè quelli veri stanno a monte. Nei singoli individui che compongono la coppia prima di tutto, e poi ovviamente nella coppia stessa: immaturità, superficialità, paura di affrontare le responsabilità che essere genitori ma anche compagni di vita comporta, figli messi al mondo come improbabili cerotti, "sposiamoci e mettiamo sù famiglia perchè tanto siamo fidanzati da una vita" salvo poi andare ognuno per la propria strada pur vivendo sotto allo stesso tetto (ma tanto poi il venerdì sera esco per i fatti miei e quel che succede succede), e via discorrendo..
Dunque, pensiamo davvero che in questi - troppo frequenti - casi, il facile svarione dietro alla gonnella di turno (o pantalone che sia) sia il cancro maligno di cui parla Fa?
Io dico che è solo il sintomo - per non dire l'inevitabile conseguenza - ma che la malattia sta a monte.
Diverso quando si è, nel proprio piccolo, individui maturi e responsabili, o almeno si tende a, perchè si ha chiaro in testa qual'è la meta, o perlomeno la via.
Diverso quando la coppia è "lavorata", impegnata davvero nel camino comune, quando si è ben consapevoli che nulla piove dal cielo, ma che stare insieme giorno per giorno comporta anche impegno se si desidera la soddisfazione, comunicazione, appoggio, comprensione, rispetto.
Ecco allora che in questi casi tutto viene affrontato in modo differente.
Certo, anche i possibili allontanamenti, anche i periodi difficili in cui - nonostante l'impegno - non ci si capisce più. Anche il tradimento.
Ed ecco che, anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi, il danno subito dai figli sarà il più limitato possibile.
Perchè è chiaro che tutti vorremmo la "Famiglia Cuore", l'idillio.
Ed è innegabile che per qualsiasi bambino l'ideale sarebbe crescere con due genitori che stanno insieme, si amano e si capiscono.
Ebbene, se per qualsivoglia motivo non dovesse essere più così?
Se non fosse più possibile stare insieme come un tempo, pur dopo averle provate tutte?
Se - tanto per tornare a piè pari sul tema - nella vita di una coppia sana, che non si è mai fatta mancare niente, si affacciasse per uno dei due un incontro decisivo, qualcosa di simile ad un grande ed irrinunciabile amore al quale ci si sente predestinati? Perchè il tradimento può essere anche questo.
Ebbene, che si fa in questi casi?
Bugie e sotterfugi, piatti in testa, avvocati, e bambini di mezzo?
Io non credo, se si è stati quel genere di coppia e di famiglia che ho tentato di descrivere.
Diversa sicuramente, la sorte dei poveri figli di chi va in giro per night.. (non ho nulla contro i night, prendo solo a frettoloso emblema del modus vivendi..)
Ma in questi casi - lo ripeto - non credo che il problema sia il tradimento.
Scusate se mi sono dilungata.


----------



## Old caterina (26 Ottobre 2006)

*mary*

[condivido appieno il tuo punto di vista. ma se nel caso in cui è il tradito a rendersi perfettamente conto che il tradimento subito non è altro che il "sintomo" di un rapporto ci coppia malato...ed il traditore si ostina a non volerlo comprendere...ritenendo l'accaduto un fatto puramente occasionale e senza conseguenze...si rifiuta di prenderne coscienza. Per non arrivare a piatti in testa, e figli in mezzo...il tradito si sottopone ad una sofferenza immane.Oltre il danno anche la beffa ed e' questo il mio caso. Sofferenza dalla quale non riesco a sottrarmi, trovandomi di fronte ad un muro di gomma. in tal caso...anche se non c'è per nessuno dei 2 un grande amore che mette la coppia in discussione...ma solo un'insanabile incomprensione...è giusto chiudere il rapporto...costi quel che costi ai figli?





quote=Mary]Avete detto molte cose che condivido appieno, anche se forse rispetto a voi sono partita da un punto di vista differente (ma nemmeno tanto).
Io sostanzialmente credo che tutto dipenda da come le cose le si fanno. E questo, a sua volta, dipende ovviamente da che tipo di persone si è, dal proprio grado di consapevolezza e di responsabilità, nei confronti di sè stessi, del proprio compagno/a e - non certo da ultimo - dei propri figli.
Troppe volte vediamo o sentiamo di coppie e famiglie disastrate, dove non c'è dialogo, comprensione, rispetto, voglia d'impegnarsi in un cammino comune. Ecco, io credo che in questi casi il tradimento sia veramente l'ultimo dei problemi, perchè quelli veri stanno a monte. Nei singoli individui che compongono la coppia prima di tutto, e poi ovviamente nella coppia stessa: immaturità, superficialità, paura di affrontare le responsabilità che essere genitori ma anche compagni di vita comporta, figli messi al mondo come improbabili cerotti, "sposiamoci e mettiamo sù famiglia perchè tanto siamo fidanzati da una vita" salvo poi andare ognuno per la propria strada pur vivendo sotto allo stesso tetto (ma tanto poi il venerdì sera esco per i fatti miei e quel che succede succede), e via discorrendo..
Dunque, pensiamo davvero che in questi - troppo frequenti - casi, il facile svarione dietro alla gonnella di turno (o pantalone che sia) sia il cancro maligno di cui parla Fa?
Io dico che è solo il sintomo - per non dire l'inevitabile conseguenza - ma che la malattia sta a monte.
Diverso quando si è, nel proprio piccolo, individui maturi e responsabili, o almeno si tende a, perchè si ha chiaro in testa qual'è la meta, o perlomeno la via.
Diverso quando la coppia è "lavorata", impegnata davvero nel camino comune, quando si è ben consapevoli che nulla piove dal cielo, ma che stare insieme giorno per giorno comporta anche impegno se si desidera la soddisfazione, comunicazione, appoggio, comprensione, rispetto.
Ecco allora che in questi casi tutto viene affrontato in modo differente.
Certo, anche i possibili allontanamenti, anche i periodi difficili in cui - nonostante l'impegno - non ci si capisce più. Anche il tradimento.
Ed ecco che, anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi, il danno subito dai figli sarà il più limitato possibile.
Perchè è chiaro che tutti vorremmo la "Famiglia Cuore", l'idillio.
Ed è innegabile che per qualsiasi bambino l'ideale sarebbe crescere con due genitori che stanno insieme, si amano e si capiscono.
Ebbene, se per qualsivoglia motivo non dovesse essere più così?
Se non fosse più possibile stare insieme come un tempo, pur dopo averle provate tutte?
Se - tanto per tornare a piè pari sul tema - nella vita di una coppia sana, che non si è mai fatta mancare niente, si affacciasse per uno dei due un incontro decisivo, qualcosa di simile ad un grande ed irrinunciabile amore al quale ci si sente predestinati? Perchè il tradimento può essere anche questo.
Ebbene, che si fa in questi casi?
Bugie e sotterfugi, piatti in testa, avvocati, e bambini di mezzo?
Io non credo, se si è stati quel genere di coppia e di famiglia che ho tentato di descrivere.
Diversa sicuramente, la sorte dei poveri figli di chi va in giro per night.. (non ho nulla contro i night, prendo solo a frettoloso emblema del modus vivendi..)
Ma in questi casi - lo ripeto - non credo che il problema sia il tradimento.
Scusate se mi sono dilungata.[/quote]


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Ottobre 2006)

Mary, non scusarti hai espresso dei concetti chiarissimi e, almeno per me, assai condivisibili.

A Marzia vorrei solo dire che, sulla base di un'esperienza a me vicina, non nascondere ai tuoi figli, quando saranno in età di capirlo, l'esistenza del fratellastro, potresti trovarti, come nel caso da me conosciuto, nello spiacevole ruolo della madre cattiva che ha nascosto la verità, con loro che, magari già adulti, ti rinfacciano di aver loro sottratto un pezzo della loro "famiglia".

Altro è il discorso che questo "fratellastro" e per lui la madre, potrebbe accampare diritti magari su cose di comune proprietà tua e del tuo ex (?) marito. Su questo sentirei un avvocato e cercherei di tutelarmi.

Un abbraccio

Feddy


----------



## Bruja (26 Ottobre 2006)

*Mary*

Il tuo post è perfetto per la descrizione dei malesseri di una coppia che spesso si confronta in una realtà di cui non sempre è all'altezza. 
E comunque il tradimento non credo sia un sintomo, è già una malattia conclamata non lo si minaccia o promette ma, quasi sempre, lo si mette in atto!!!
E qui torniamo al poco dialogo che fa più guasti di molte diversità che potrebbero essere mediate insieme!
Tuttavia, sono anch'io del parere che la questione figli e figli extra matrimonio sia ben altro.
I futuri fratelli inconsapevoli, non si impicciano dei problemi matrimoniali dei genitori e delle loro defezioni, ma ne subiscono le conseguenze e, per quel che mi riguarda, niente e nessuno potrà convincermi che un uomo che ha problemi di coppia e due figli sia oculato e responsabile se fa un figlio con un'altra donna, e che sia una entraineuse o una Clarissa di clausura, poco me ne cala; anzi doppiamente mi irriterei, perchè una volta che è stato con quella persona poi viene a letto con me ed io, inconsapevole, posso anche andare incontro a eventuali problemi di salute grazie ai suoi rapporti non protetti!!!  
Che ne sappiamo noi di chi ha frequentato questa signora prima.....? E infine, chi ci dice che questo figlio non sia una strategia scientemente usata dalla suddetta "signora" a cui lui è dovuto sottostare per non aver imposto il profilattico!
Il giorno in cui crederò che certe cose avvengono per caso, specie ad una certa età ed esperienza, credero che i maiali volino, e dubito che saremo presto allietati da un cinquettìo suino svolazzante!!!!  
Quanto ai figli, personalmente credo più ad un rapporto sereno con un genitore impegnato ed attivo per il benessere della prole, che ad una coppia litigiosa e sempre in conflitto con continui scambi di accuse ed incomprensioni.
Bruja


----------



## Old MARZIA (27 Ottobre 2006)

*X BRUJA*

Hai compreso pienamente tutto quello che ho tentato di spiegare essendo a volte anche non capita....
Sei riuscita a capire cose che io non ho detto ma che...sono successe!Ringrazio il Cielo che non ho contratto a causa loro una malattia grave come ne conosciamo...ma "solo"un'altro tipo...
Hai capito benissimo il mio stato d'animo e le mie paure...e per chi dice che le cose sono andate in una certa maniera in quanto c'era un problema profondo a monte,di coppia,di interessi...be' io sento di rispondere di NO.
Vi garantisco che la mia era davvero una famiglia felice,senza problemi e quando abbiamo deciso di dare un fratellino alla ns bambina eravamo concordi,non l'abbiamo fatto assolutamente per riconciliarci o cosa...io ho chiesto il perche' del suo tradimento...mi ha risposto che lui aveva tutto dalla vita e forse questo "troppo" lo ha fatto andare alla ricerca di qualcosa di diverso...poi la storia con quella doveva solo rimanere una avventura che sarebbe dovuta durare poco..peccato che la terza volta che se la sono spassata lei e' rimasta incinta e non ne ha voluto sapere di abortire pur conoscendo la situazione familiare del suo amato (io a mia volta incinta e con una bimba di 1 anno e mezzo)....un assegno in pancia? Il mio ex marito e' un pollo di alto livello e lei una che guarda lontano...e io la cornuta e mazziata della situazione...
Il problema della fine del ns rapporto e' "la testa di mio marito" che non ragiona come dovrebbe...altro che crisi, abitudine,mancanza di quello o di quell'altro...


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2006)

*marzia*

Comprendo benissimo i tuoi timori che riguardano la salvaguardia dei tuoi figli.
Se questa "signora" dalla vista lunga e, probabilmente dalle intenzioni rapaci, ha predisposto tutto, va da sè che questo figlio-contratto sarà presente nella linea ereditaria.
Bel modo di rendere la vita facile ai propri figli e di creare pregiudizio di interesse tra fratellastri.
Ormai non me la prendo neppure più con queste donne dell'est che badano al loro personale interesse con ogni mezzo, gli imbecilli sono gli uomini che per due occhioni cerulei da finta madonnina e la disposizione a darla facile, si intruppano a volte in situazioni da ritardato mentale, almeno per quanto riguarda il loro interesse economico e sociale! Il diritto eventuale a fare quello che si vuole della propria vita dovrebbe tenere presente l'effetto penalizzante che poi certi comportamenti avranno sui figli. 
Bruja

p.s. Ti informo solo per dimostrarti quanto una certa tua acredine sia giustificata. Conosco gente dei consultori e non solo, e posso confermarti che le gravidanze indesiderate che vengono interrotte da queste "signore" sono solo quelle casuali e con padre non abbiente. Negli altri casi vanno a "tutelare il diritto alla vita" con la richiesta di DNA alla mano! Non tutti sono "pirla" come tuo marito, ma comunque non abbastanza furbi, e quando rifiutano di farso carico della paternità per convinzione di non aver responsabilità o di essere uno dei tanti, ecco che arriva l'incastro ad hoc!!!  
Non accetto che mi si dica che faccio di tutt'erbe un fascio perchè ho amiche sia sudamericane dche dell'Est, e loro mi confermano le stesse cose che penso, cioè che molte di quelle "belle" hanno vita facile e sfruttano alla grande la semplicioneria dei nostri uomini, le altre fanno le badanti, le cameriere , le colf o altro lavoro magari umile ma dignitoso!


----------



## Mary (30 Ottobre 2006)

Bruja, forse mi sono fatta fraintendere.
Lungi da me sostenere che il tradimento non sia un grave guasto, con conseguenze inimmaginabili per la coppia.
Dico solo che quando è attuato in un certo modo, con leggerenza, noncuranza, mancanza totale di rispetto e di considerazione per il proprio partner "ufficiale", i problemi primi sono proprio quella leggerezza, quella noncuranza, quella mancanza totale di rispetto e di considerazione che dubito fortemente scaturiscano dal giorno alla notte, e solo a causa del nuovo bello/a di turno.
Tu non credi?
Caterina - che ha tutto il mio appoggio - con le sue parole ce ne da un esempio lampante: non solo ha dovuto subire il tradimento, ma è addirittura lei - parte lesa - che si fa carico di analizzarne le possibili cause, scontrandosi contro un muro di gomma. Ecco, io - che certamente posso sbagliare - sono portata a credere che quel muro, quella mancanza di ascolto e di attenzione da parte di lui, ci fossero anche prima.
Diverso il caso di chi, pur non avendolo mai cercato nè voluto, pur avendo costruito e vissuto una coppia sana, si ritrova alle prese con un nuovo incontro che pare decisivo, e che muove tutta una serie di "corde" nell'animo dell'individuo, indipendentemente dalla sua dedizione alla sua situazione pregressa..
E qui ci sarebbe molto da dire, ma non voglio rischiare di allargare troppo la discussione.
A Marzia dico che non mi permetto di entrare nel merito della sua situazione (forse l'ho già fatto anche troppo prendendo a spunto le sue parole, e me ne scuso), perchè ogni caso è a sè. Se lei dice che prima la sua era una famiglia serena è certo che fosse così, solo non mi spiego le gravi mancanze da lei descritte del padre nei confronti dei figli.. Esiste un motivo uno, per far mancare così tanto un genitore, che fosse anche l'incontro con un nuovo grande amore? Secondo me no, se stiamo parlando di un genitore degno di questo nome..


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2006)

*mary*

Dici bene mary, un genitore degno di quel nome.
Condivido totalmente le tue ragioni e le tue spiegazioni, resto solo del parere che il tradimento sia una strada "abbastanza agevole" e qualche volta autoassolvente per risolvere proprie insoddisfazioni o lacune.
D'altronde è anche vero che fdi fronte al desiderio, alla voglia di soddisfare le proprie esigenze ed alla disponibilità di chi potrebbe esaudirle, è difficile resistere, anche se considerando tutto tradire è come prendere soldi ad usura, non si finisce mai di pagare quando ti presentano il conto!
Resto comunque convinta che nella rosa delle motivazioni che muovono al tradimento, ce ne siano di superficiali e risibili, di serie e profonde e di pura e semplice tentazione a cui soccomber...... e queste insieme al comportamento tenuto dopo la scoperta del tradimento fanno la differenza fra traditori e traditori!!!
Buona settimana 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

